# Prom?



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

Being slightly resentful of the human race; it makes this decision sort of hard. Should I go to prom? I haven't been asked to it, formally by a dude or anything. My friends asked me. The people at this dance are not my favorites; aside from my friends. I'm really sick of feeling left out. But If I don't go, I'll be more left out! And I sort of want to wear a pretty dress and glittery eyeshadow and do my hair up all fancy.
At the same time, that crowd is not my crowd. I'm an introvert, and all of my natural instincts are telling me no. What should I do?


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

ButterflyWingsNDayDreams said:


> Being slightly resentful of the human race; it makes this decision sort of hard. Should I go to prom? I haven't been asked to it, formally by a dude or anything. My friends asked me. The people at this dance are not my favorites; aside from my friends. I'm really sick of feeling left out. But If I don't go, I'll be more left out! And I sort of want to wear a pretty dress and glittery eyeshadow and do my hair up all fancy.
> At the same time, that crowd is not my crowd. I'm an introvert, and all of my natural instincts are telling me no. What should I do?


YOU GO! You buy that gorgeous dress, you wear the glitter, you do your hair all fancy! Dance like no one is watching, you're not going for that crowd, you're going for you anything else would be wrong! I can tell most those people going probably won't like half the people in there. It doesn't matter. You're gonna have fun. And if you don't have fun you can go to the parking lot and dance on your own! But have fun that's all that matters!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

Go.

There are boys who turn down other girls so they can go and teach the introverted girls how to enjoy themselves. And if you hate boys with a fiery passion, just go because you'll regret not going later. You'll enjoy yourself. Guaranteed or your money back. Well.. the money you paid me, anyways.. :kitteh:


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

I went with my friends. I of course didn't get asked by a guy but you don't have to be to go to a dance. Mine was really disappointing and crap so i felt all the dress buying was a waste of time but I hope yours is fun.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> I went with my friends. I of course didn't get asked by a guy but you don't have to be to go to a dance. Mine was really disappointing and crap so i felt all the dress buying was a waste of time but I hope yours is fun.


I am sorry. *hugs*


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

ENTrePreneur said:


> I am sorry. *hugs*


No worries. I have good memories of my parents being helpful to get me ready that day. My dad bought me a corsage so it was nice for that reason.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> No worries. I have good memories of my parents being helpful to get me ready that day. My dad bought me a corsage so it was nice for that reason.


Ooh! What's a corsage?

I wish I had memories... I'm sure there would be a good one in there somewhere if I remembered anything but every possible embarrassing moment in my life.. >.<


----------



## Children Of The Bad Revolution (Oct 8, 2013)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Ooh! What's a corsage?
> 
> I wish I had memories... I'm sure there would be a good one in there somewhere if I remembered anything but every possible embarrassing moment in my life.. >.<


It's like a bracelet of flowers guys usually give their dates for proms and dances etc. An American custom I think.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

isingthebodyelectric said:


> It's like a bracelet of flowers guys usually give their dates for proms and dances etc. An American custom I think.


Ah! That sounds really cool.


----------



## Jonn (Mar 17, 2014)

ButterflyWingsNDayDreams said:


> Being slightly resentful of the human race; it makes this decision sort of hard. Should I go to prom? I haven't been asked to it, formally by a dude or anything. My friends asked me. The people at this dance are not my favorites; aside from my friends. I'm really sick of feeling left out. But If I don't go, I'll be more left out! And I sort of want to wear a pretty dress and glittery eyeshadow and do my hair up all fancy.
> At the same time, that crowd is not my crowd. I'm an introvert, and all of my natural instincts are telling me no. What should I do?


Dear butterfly. I know someone whose standing in your place. I'm an introvert as well, but my life experiences has turned me extroverted. I live in Copenhagen and if you need someone who understands you, don't hesitate to message, I'll make sure you feel understood.


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

Shadows10Girl said:


> YOU GO! You buy that gorgeous dress, you wear the glitter, you do your hair all fancy! Dance like no one is watching, you're not going for that crowd, you're going for you anything else would be wrong! I can tell most those people going probably won't like half the people in there. It doesn't matter. You're gonna have fun. And if you don't have fun you can go to the parking lot and dance on your own! But have fun that's all that matters!


I'm leaning towards that right now. I have a party mode. I've taught myself how to be social when I need to be. I want to have fun, ya know? And I always beat myself up about the things I DON'T do. If I'm tired of feeling lonely, I should go to one of the most talked about social gatherings of all time. Despite all the drama, the cliques, all that... I think I'm going to take your advice. I'll do it for me, and of course I'll write about my experience in the forums haha


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> Go.
> 
> There are boys who turn down other girls so they can go and teach the introverted girls how to enjoy themselves. And if you hate boys with a fiery passion, just go because you'll regret not going later. You'll enjoy yourself. Guaranteed or your money back. Well.. the money you paid me, anyways.. :kitteh:


Where are these considerate boys you speak of? I'll bring milkshakes to attract all them, I hear it works.  I suppose I could put aside my hatred for the human race for one night and enjoy myself.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

ButterflyWingsNDayDreams said:


> Where are these considerate boys you speak of? I'll bring milkshakes to attract all them, I hear it works.  I suppose I could put aside my hatred for the human race for one night and enjoy myself.


:laughing: I know of one in my general vicinity...

But the best way to attract these boys is to not try at all...

Shy is cute, ya know? :wink: You'll do fine.


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

ENTrePreneur said:


> :laughing: I know of one in my general vicinity...
> 
> But the best way to attract these boys is to not try at all...
> 
> Shy is cute, ya know? :wink: You'll do fine.


Thanks, I just really want to avoid being shy at all costs. I really like talking to people, and I like when they talk to me. The last thing I want to do is stand awkwardly in the corner. And I won't. I want people to know who I am. I want them to remember me!!


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

ButterflyWingsNDayDreams said:


> Thanks, I just really want to avoid being shy at all costs. I really like talking to people, and I like when they talk to me. The last thing I want to do is stand awkwardly in the corner. And I won't. I want people to know who I am. I want them to remember me!!


Good! They'll remember you, I'm certain of it. And he'll find you. Don't worry about that part. :wink:


----------



## Shadows10Girl (Aug 11, 2013)

ButterflyWingsNDayDreams said:


> Thanks, I just really want to avoid being shy at all costs. I really like talking to people, and I like when they talk to me. The last thing I want to do is stand awkwardly in the corner. And I won't. I want people to know who I am. I want them to remember me!!


You sure you're not an ENFP who just thinks they're introverted cause of all the stereotypes? xD


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

Shadows10Girl said:


> You sure you're not an ENFP who just thinks they're introverted cause of all the stereotypes? xD


I'm very sure. It sort of bothers me how ALL introverts are stereotyped to be shy. Being shy is a social fear. Being introverted means that you need to "recharge" your personal batteries after a lot of time spent around people. The fact that I'm introverted means that I'm predisposed to not speaking with a lot of enthusiasm and it takes a lot of effort for me to carry on a conversation. It's exhausting! Trying to talk to shy people is nearly impossible because it's so exhausting for me. That's why all of my friends are outgoing and extraverted... And that's why I'm contemplating this Prom thing in the first place haha. 

I've taken about 10 different MBTI tests and they've all come out as INFP.


----------



## ENTrePreneur (Aug 7, 2013)

We have a Great Gatsby Themed Prom this year! I'm excited!


----------



## snail (Oct 13, 2008)

ButterflyWingsNDayDreams said:


> Being slightly resentful of the human race; it makes this decision sort of hard. Should I go to prom? I haven't been asked to it, formally by a dude or anything. My friends asked me. The people at this dance are not my favorites; aside from my friends. I'm really sick of feeling left out. But If I don't go, I'll be more left out! And I sort of want to wear a pretty dress and glittery eyeshadow and do my hair up all fancy.
> At the same time, that crowd is not my crowd. I'm an introvert, and all of my natural instincts are telling me no. What should I do?


Do what feels right. I chose not to go to prom, and I have never regretted that decision. Since then, I have found plenty of other occasions to dress up all fancy, where I was with people I actually liked to be around. If you don't like most of the people there, you'll likely feel left out even if you do attend. 

While I did not go to prom, I did go to a few of the other less important dances, and I always left feeling lonelier than when I first arrived.


----------



## ButterflyWingsNDayDreams (May 4, 2014)

snail said:


> Do what feels right. I chose not to go to prom, and I have never regretted that decision. Since then, I have found plenty of other occasions to dress up all fancy, where I was with people I actually liked to be around. If you don't like most of the people there, you'll likely feel left out even if you do attend.
> 
> While I did not go to prom, I did go to a few of the other less important dances, and I always left feeling lonelier than when I first arrived.


That's really what I'm afraid of. One of the friends that I'll be going with promised that she wouldn't abandoned me, but I doubt that haha, I just want to at least TRY to give these people a chance... If I don't like it, at least I didn't miss anything, ya know? But at the same time... Exactly what you mentioned, I'm afraid of.


----------

